# Trip to the range, ended with a gunshot



## Tripp Doogan (Mar 9, 2008)

I was about to leave my brothers house, with 2 of my friends the other day. We had planned out a trip to the shooting range. We all had our guns ready to go shoot. When my friend was handed a 45 that he was unaware of a staged bullet, and he went to disassemble the gun, when he pulled the trigger, the 45 went off and sent a bullet straight thru his hand.

Never seen anyone hit with a 45 round but he took it like a soldier, laughed about it and made jokes on the way to the hospital. Needless to say we didnt go to the range, and I have STILL yet to test out my new S&W 40 VE.

It was a crazy day.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Glad he's OK after the ND. Just goes to show that you need to treat every firearm like it's loaded and verify for yourself that it's not when you take possession of one from another person.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Yikes. Yea, always check the chamber yourself and never point it at a body part when pulling the trigger.

What part of the hand did it go through? I can imagine a lot of bone, tendon, and nerve damage from this.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Once again, dropping the mag and locking back the slide before handing anyone a handgun is more than just good manners.


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Man that's got to hurt!


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

submoa said:


> Once again, dropping the mag and locking back the slide before handing anyone a handgun is more than just good manners.


+1

I now go the extra mile and stick my pinky finger in to assure nothing is sitting at the front of the barrel. Guys at a local gun shop watched me do this and have adopted it as SOP at their shop. I learned the practice from this forum. HandGunForum.net, making things safer for members and others.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you let your guard down for just a moment somebody pays the price. Lost a good friend at a very young age because of that. Glad he's going to be OK. I hope the damage to his hand is not to sever and he regains full use of it. Good luck.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I use to get on my kids for pointing their play guns at me. If it's a gun, I consider it loaded until I see that it is that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> I use to get on my kids for pointing their play guns at me. If it's a gun, I consider it loaded until I see that it is that.


Because I used to take my daughter shooting whenever she wanted to, she was not allowed to play with toy guns, nor was she allowed to even point her finger and say "Bang!"
Today, at 31, she is still gun-safe.


----------



## Tripp Doogan (Mar 9, 2008)

He should be fine in a few weeks. The bullet went in thru the inside palm at the very edge of the outer side of the hand, midway between the pinky knuckle and the wrist bone. It came out about an inch away, right thru the meat, no bones were hit. Luckily he's a big guy and had meat on his bones. Clean shot though, went right thru. 5 stitches and bandages.

They gave him Loritabs for the pain. I thought for a 45 gunshot wound you might get some heavy pain killers... guess not.

Yeah, always check that its unloaded before handing it to someone, and if you're the one its being handed to, you double check, even if you watched the person check it.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

submoa said:


> Once again, dropping the mag and locking back the slide before handing anyone a handgun is more than just good manners.


mmmmmyup..."Unloaded" guns hurt people every day
....Hope he is ok


----------

